# HD-DVD on PC monitor??



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

My projector bulb is just about dead and i'm a few weeks away from getting a new projector. I was thinking about picking up a 22 inch PC monitor to use until in the meantime.

I was looking at a benq or acer 22 inch widescreen with a HDCP DVI input and a max resolution of 1680 x 1050. 

Will this work OK with the Toshiba HD player??


Hakka.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

What's the list of supported resolution options tell you for the Tosh Hd player?
What's the resolution options for the 22" monitor. You will need a direct match.
You may need to get something that's 1920x1080.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

The tosh can do 480i/p, 576i/p, 720p and 1080i/p. The specs are a bit vauge on the monitor, it doesn't last what signals are accepted. I'm guessing it should work on 720p.

Hakka.


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, it should work fine, but you need to be aware that the monitor is going to be a 16:10 ratio, where as most projectors are 16:9, and that there will be larger black bars on top/bottom.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Or at least a common available 1920 x 1200 DVI (with HDCP) PC monitor. IIRC they have them in 24" like an Acer AL2416.


----------



## SLAYER (May 8, 2007)

Hi Folks ,
I have the samsung 226 hdcp 22" monitor which works fine with anythng i throw at t
dont know what store carries it in Australia but you could look at the specs here and decide if its for you
this a link to their site
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Moni...59+40001426/link/ref/rpem/ccd/categorylist.do


this one is to the monitor.

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Sams...70984/catOid/-12965/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

They have Circuit City in Australia? Never knew that, though they were America only. So how is the monitor working out with the DVD player?


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

No, there are no Circuit City stores in Australia. USA/Canada only.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I just got the cheapest one I could find on ebay (benq). I haven't had a chance to connect it up yet, I'll probably pick up a new projector early next week so the monitor might end up on the computer desk sooner than expected.
Thanks for the help everyone.

Hakka.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Actually I use a 26" 720p LCD HDTV as my primary computer monitor. The prices are started to get to the point where it's almost cheaper to buy an HDTV than a large widescreen computer monitor.


----------

